# CCO Houston, Sephora The Woodlands Haul



## blondemafia76 (Feb 1, 2010)

Today.. I did some damage to my debit card...
From the CCO Houston I picked up:
-The Adoring Carmine 5 Eye Brushes Kit
- The Nordstroms Brush 5: Shape and Perfect Kit
-Hello Kitty Lucky Tom pallette, however this is not what I wanted. I picked up the Too Dolly Pallette, and didnt realize till I got home that this was not what I told them I wanted. So, she set one to the side for me, however, I dont know when I will get back there.. Its fourty miles away.. Bull corn!
-Studio Fix foundation in NC15
-Hello Kitty Lipglass in Sweet Strawberry
-Dazzleglass(s) in Stop!Look! and Via Vento
-Glitter eyeliner in PewterPink
-Petticoat MSF (for my mom, and they had like 20)
not pictured is DazzleLash in Black

I also picked up from the Sephora the Urban Decay Alice in Wonderland Pallette, love love love. I had some points on my card and I failed to get a free gift at my birthday, so I got a lil Beauty Insider Kit with Lash Plumper Mascara, Nano Eyeliner, and Eyeshadow in Aspen Summit. Also a hair shine spray from Ojon that smells wonderfulllll. 







this is tooo cute. I love this pallette.


----------



## cindiaz (Feb 1, 2010)

Great haul! and i love that UD palette too!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great haul!!


----------



## Civies (Feb 2, 2010)

Your keyboard and mouse are soooo cute!

Great haul, I might go pick up that urban decay palette myself


----------



## gildedangel (Feb 3, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 4, 2010)

nice haul


----------

